# just got myself a 282



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

ebay snag 282 51$ plus shipping
seller stated it was serviced before he displayed it 
it must have been serviced 10 years ago then not track tested

pickup wheels were pitted(sanded/polished them now they are good)
plastic inserts were loose and needed glued 
it has a smokestack in it but its so short that the funnel wont reach it 

guess ill have to go get a pipette or something o fill it (making a mess now trying to fill lol)


its a plastic boiler shell with a tin tender

after a quick lube up and the above mentioned fixes its a runner 








vid in action
https://youtu.be/Kn28jNZwSq0


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Your smoke stack should be a red plastic one.. It's probably broken off, easy fix. Part # PA12A190.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats on the 282. I have a 282 also. Have had it since 1955. Yours
looks to be in a little better condition than mine. My uncle had mine first
and he was pretty rough with it. Right now mine is running at about half
speed yours run. I have some new motor brushes and new springs to try
in it. LOL, I am having a hard time finding it. Its here somewhere.
Great price on your 282.


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

flyernut said:


> Your smoke stack should be a red plastic one.. It's probably broken off, easy fix. Part # PA12A190.


there is a brass smokestack in it now 
almost didn't see it
but I pulled one from a donor engine. and tried installing but it would not screw in 
looked inside with a light ,and sure enough inside is a short brass smokestack that's slotted on the top



mopac said:


> Congrats on the 282. I have a 282 also. Have had it since 1955. Yours
> looks to be in a little better condition than mine. My uncle had mine first
> and he was pretty rough with it. Right now mine is running at about half
> speed yours run. I have some new motor brushes and new springs to try
> ...


thanks
if your running slow it may be armature needing rewound or missing spacers
ps how close to the Ks/mo line are you 
if your close come on by the store and you can see my trains in person 
layout s setup at my store
www.daydreamskc.com


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Congrats on the 282. I have a 282 also. Have had it since 1955. Yours
> looks to be in a little better condition than mine. My uncle had mine first
> and he was pretty rough with it. Right now mine is running at about half
> speed yours run. I have some new motor brushes and new springs to try
> ...


Make sure you do a general clean-up on it also, and re-face the armature .Old, solidified grease will make it run slow too.


----------

